# Community



## soulsinging (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone ever see this show? It's the funniest thing I've seen since That 70s Show. Troy and Abed might be the best comic duo on tv!


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Jun 2, 2011)

I enjoy this show very much. I just started watching from season 1 so have a bit of catching up to do but so far every episode has been hilarious.


----------



## digs (Jun 2, 2011)

Absolutely love this show. Along with Parks and Rec it's my favourite comedy at the moment.

P.S. Daisy, season one is good but season two is genius.


----------



## slack (Jun 2, 2011)

Great show. Loved the Dungeons & Dragons episode, and the paintball wars.


----------



## soulsinging (Jun 2, 2011)

slack said:


> Great show. Loved the Dungeons & Dragons episode, and the paintball wars.



I've only seen the first season, but the paintball episode is one of the funniest things I've ever seen. I hear the theme is revisited later. I'm also very excited about season 2 since I hear it's even better and the first had me in stitches.


----------



## digs (Jun 3, 2011)

The Dungeons and Dragons episode is my favourite so far (along with the claymation). One of the greatest things about the show is that it can be heartbreaking and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Jesse412 (Jul 29, 2015)

Finished binge watching season 6 over the past week and was impressed with how they were able to bring it together without so much of the original cast.  While it may not be on par with the show at its best it was mostly funny and had some great moments.  The cameos throughout were pretty good.  I was surprised by how funny Keith David was and it was also nice to see Yvette Nicole Brown show up in the first and last episodes.


----------

